# Speeds on the northern portion of the Northeast Corridor before electrification



## Crowbar_k (Sep 26, 2022)

I'm doing a reaserarch project and I need to know what types of speeds passenger trains ran at on northern part of the Northeast Corridor between New York and Boston. The only info I found was that the Turnotrain service hit speeds of 100 mph, but that that service didn't last too long. After the Turbotrain was suspended, did any other services hit those speeds on the line? Looking at timetables from after the service was withdrawn showed that the trip was now 30 minutes longer than the previous Turbotrain, so I'm guessing only the turbotrain ran at 100 mph. But I'm still curios. What service north of B
NYC like before electrification? Does anyone also have links for further reaserarch?


----------



## railiner (Sep 27, 2022)

Not sure, but IIRC, Amtrak later on for a period operated an LRC train between New York and Boston that while not as fast as the TurboTrain, ran somewhat faster than conventional, non-tilting trains.

Also, if it helps, then as now, speeds on the MNCRR governed segment between New Rochelle and New Haven, are lower than east of New Haven on Amtrak property…


----------



## jis (Sep 27, 2022)

railiner said:


> Not sure, but IIRC, Amtrak later on for a period operated an LRC train between New York and Boston that while not as fast as the TurboTrain, ran somewhat faster than conventional, non-tilting trains.
> 
> Also, if it helps, then as now, speeds on the MNCRR governed segment between New Rochelle and New Haven, are lower than east of New Haven on Amtrak property…


East of NHV there were segments where trains ran at 100mph powered by F40PHs which were geared for a maximum speed of 103mph.

As for whether that had any effect on the timetable, it is hard to tell. Even after LRC there were Amfleet New England Expresses that had a more aggressive schedule than normal trains.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Sep 27, 2022)

Crowbar_k said:


> The only info I found was that the Turnotrain service hit speeds of 100 mph, but that that service didn't last too long.


They ran from 1968 to 1976. 
They were capable of running up to 170 mph, but only ran a maximum of 100 mph Boston to New York.


----------



## George Harris (Sep 27, 2022)

Do a search for employee timetables. There are several sites that have various timetables on line, or that can be printed in pdf format. Include the section you are interested in. Ask for New Haven, or NYNH&H or even Penn Central or Amtrak. Generally they will have somewhere in them a list of speed limits and speed restrictions by mileposts on each segment.


----------

